# Goodnight, Columbus



## Limeygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Goodnight, God Bless, Columbus, my eight year old orange spotted agama.
We called you Columbus because you liked to explore, were always inquisitive and loved our company.
Thanks for all the fun and giggles, little pal.:lol:
It was clear when the end was coming, I got one last time with you in my hand, looking tired but trying to show that you were ok. The following morning, you had passed. Jaime looked for you for days, I had to empty the viv & change the furniture to stop her searching for you.
Columbus is survived by his "wife" of eight years, Jaime..


----------



## TTYY (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, he sounds like he was a great little pet.


----------

